# 500 Infernorubine



## Bismark72 (19. Juli 2011)

Tag auch,

ich bin ein kleiner AH-Schleifer, mache damit ein paar gute Gold nebenher. In den letzten Tagen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage seit 4.2 an geschliffenen Infernorubinen diese langsam rar werden, die Preise stiegen, aber auch die Mats zum bröseln oder zum Transmutieren wurden nur noch selten und überteuert angeboten.

Mein Vorrat ging nun schon zu Ende, bis gestern plötzlich 350 Infernorubin zu einem äußerst günstigen Kurs im AH standen. Ich will nicht meckern, ich weiss wie die sich verkaufen, jetzt hab ich eben 350 Steine mehr. Gerade eben hatte der gleiche Char wieder 150 Steine drinne, die nun auch mir gehören. Grundsätzlich nicht weiter schlimm, was ich mich frage, ist einfach ob ich gerade in China einkaufe, oder ob ich das für normal halten sollte, dass jemand so einen Vorrat aufbaut, um den dann 50% unter Preis abzugeben. Was meint Ihr dazu? Ist im übrigen ein Char, der dauernd Ware zu Spottpreisen verkauft, aber bisher nicht in diesem Umfang. Mal ein Ticket schreiben oder als "normal" abhandeln?


----------



## Rolandos (19. Juli 2011)

Ähm, wo ist das ein Problem das Jemand billig verkauft?? Das verstehe ich nicht! Freue dich doch das du die Sachen billig bekommst und teuer verkaufen kannst. Und wieso eine Ticket?


----------



## Lavant (19. Juli 2011)

Das is kein Problem, weil es ja im Ermessen des Verkäufers liegt wie viel er haben möchte, wenn er die 500 Infernorubin zusammen für 1 Gold verkaufen würde wär das immer noch seine Sache (auch wenns nich besonders klug wäre).


----------



## Bismark72 (19. Juli 2011)

Klingt wahrscheinlich nach Verfolgungswahn, aber könnte es Hehlerware sein, Mats die von Chinesen gefarmt wurden, oder aus gehackten Accounts stammen?

Ich weiss von einem GM, dass, wenn ein Account gehackt wird, zwar die Sachen des Gehackten wiederhergestellt werden, aber die gestohlenen Sachen nicht nachverfolgt werden. Die landen in der Regel günstig im AH und, das, wie im Falle der Infernorubine, in großen Mengen und superbillig.

Naja, mal schauen wie viele da noch nachkommen. Natürlich habe ich mich darüber gefreut, aber mich um so mehr gewundert. 500 dieser Steine sondiert man ja nicht mal eben nach einem Nachmittag des Erzfarmens.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juli 2011)

Selbst wenn - es ist afaik nicht dein Problem. Du kannst nicht wissen das es "gestohlen" ist, und machst somit nichts falsches, immerhin kannst du nicht jedes gute Angebot ignorieren weil es ja evtl. von pösen Chinafarmern stammt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen, billigen Vorrat.


----------



## Bismark72 (19. Juli 2011)

Danke. 

Mir geht es aber mehr um was anderes: Wer Hehlerware kauft, fordert die schrecklichen vorangegangenen Verbrechen.  Wenn Chinafarmer nix verkaufen, und Accounthacker auf ihrem Kram sitzenbleiben, dann, nur dann ist es eine gute Welt der Kriegskunst.   Deswegen auch der Gedanke mit dem Ticket, aber ich scheine anders zu denken als ihr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Mir geht es aber mehr um was anderes: Wer Hehlerware kauft, fordert die schrecklichen vorangegangenen Verbrechen.  Wenn Chinafarmer nix verkaufen, und Accounthacker auf ihrem Kram sitzenbleiben, dann, nur dann ist es eine gute Welt der Kriegskunst.   Deswegen auch der Gedanke mit dem Ticket, aber ich scheine anders zu denken als ihr.


Ich denke, du wirst schon verstanden, die Sache ist nur, dass es nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, ob die Steine von so etwas stammen. Es könnte genausogut sein, dass jmd aufhört, sein Zeug aber nicht komplett verschenken will, also haut er es eben so raus. Wenn du kein Gold bei einem Goldseller kaufst unterstützt du sowas nicht und kannst dich doch über die Steine freuen


----------



## Izara (23. Juli 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Mir geht es aber mehr um was anderes: Wer Hehlerware kauft, fordert die schrecklichen vorangegangenen Verbrechen.  Wenn Chinafarmer nix verkaufen, und Accounthacker auf ihrem Kram sitzenbleiben, dann, nur dann ist es eine gute Welt der Kriegskunst.   Deswegen auch der Gedanke mit dem Ticket, aber ich scheine anders zu denken als ihr.



Das ist zwar ein netter Gedanke (hab ich auch öfter ^^), aber egal wie oft und penetrant du da - selbst mit Beweisen - Tickets schreibst: weder die GMs noch Blizzar tut etwas dagegen 

Chinafarmer hin oder her, ich hab schon mehrmals einen Bot gemeldet. Er farmt immernoch - seit 2 Jahren *facepalm*
(Wär halb so schlimm, wenn er nicht an einer Stelle im Nethersturm farmen würde, wo man die einzigen Humanoiden findet, die Zaxxis Zeug für Konsortium-Ruf droppen. D.h. er stört damit andere (ehrliche) Spieler  )

Dasselbe gilt für Farmbots. Egal, wen man meldet, die Idioten spielen immernoch WoW. -.- Selbst wenn man Screenshots von Gesagtem hat. Juckt Blizzard nicht. Finds dann jedesmal zum Ausrasten, wenn wieder so ein Depp im Handelschannel postet, dass er 700 Stacks (!) von Kraut xy oder Erz z verkauft. "Superbillig"


----------



## Seryma (23. Juli 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Mir geht es aber mehr um was anderes: Wer Hehlerware kauft, fordert die schrecklichen vorangegangenen Verbrechen.  Wenn Chinafarmer nix verkaufen, und Accounthacker auf ihrem Kram sitzenbleiben, dann, nur dann ist es eine gute Welt der Kriegskunst.  Deswegen auch der Gedanke mit dem Ticket, aber ich scheine anders zu denken als ihr.



Da bist du wohl leider relativ allein mit dem Gedanken. Wenn du die Rubine nicht gekauft hättest, hätte es jmd anders getan... mach dir keinen Kopf!


----------

